# Caravaggio meets Vivaldi



## Sokolov (Sep 30, 2015)

Good day!
I'm not a classical musician, but i'm classical listener. My music instrument is a part of completely another world, but I believe, the instrument is not the most important part of music. It's a joke, of course, but i was trying to do things right way.
So, here's the music
Thank's a lot


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I never click on video or Youtube links on principle, but your opening picture is very much Caravaggio indeed!

I prefer Caravaggio to Vivaldi to be sure!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Why not? It works for me.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Weston said:


> Why not? It works for me.


You mean why I don't click on video or Youtube links? Simple enough, it feels _wrong._ Deeply _wrong._ There is no rationality involved. Probably has more to do with some Freudian stuff, I guess. I don't want to _click_ on all these people and _touch_ all these people and have them dancing on and smearing my clean computer...


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Xaltotun said:


> You mean why I don't click on video or Youtube links? Simple enough, it feels _wrong._ Deeply _wrong._ There is no rationality involved. Probably has more to do with some Freudian stuff, I guess. I don't want to _click_ on all these people and _touch_ all these people and have them dancing on and smearing my clean computer...


Yet you'll register, log on, and submit many posts to a public internet discussion forum. If it were ever to be, your computer is already very smeared.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Xaltotun said:


> You mean why I don't click on video or Youtube links? Simple enough, it feels _wrong._ Deeply _wrong._ There is no rationality involved. Probably has more to do with some Freudian stuff, I guess. I don't want to _click_ on all these people and _touch_ all these people and have them dancing on and smearing my clean computer...


Sorry, Xaltotun. I would never question your choices. I meant to the OP, why not play baroque on electric guitar? It works for me. I should have been more specific.

But I do appreciate your explanation.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Lovely music, lovely conception, lovely interpretation.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

techniquest said:


> Yet you'll register, log on, and submit many posts to a public internet discussion forum. If it were ever to be, your computer is already very smeared.


Oh, it's not the same at all - clicking on text seems somehow clean and neat. Now, if this forum was filled with moving pictures of human beings, it would be a different story.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

onestly the video reminded me of this









and it's not exactly a positive thing.


----------



## Chopiniana93 (Sep 6, 2015)

Pretty video and nice performance!  I really like the association between Vivaldi and a Fender


----------

